# Paleo?!



## beth_terri

Who does this? I really want to as I've read a lot into it and it seems like a great lifestyle choice. 

Just wondering what sort of meals you eat? A few examples of breakfasts, lunch and tea would be great :) 

X


----------



## misspriss

Subbing. I did Primal last fall, I lost a lot of weight effortlessly. It was restrictive and expensive though. Paleo is a more restrictive version of Primal (or more accurately, primal is a looser version of Paleo I guess!). All the meats and fats are expensive, carbs are cheap.

For breakfast I would have:

Bacon and Yogurt
Bacon and Fruit

Lunch:

Meat and Veg (usually leftovers from last nights dinner)
Ex. Chicken and Broccoli (both cooked with butter)

Dinner:

Meat and veg
Ex. Steak and Grean Beans, sometimes with a starchy veg like potatos

Eating meat so frequently increased my grocery bill a lot, and DH doesn't eat veg so I was still making carby things for him. It wasn't sustainable in the long run. I wish it was though, I lost about 20lbs in 6-8 weeks, eating bacon for breakfast every day!


----------



## AP

Bacon? Everyday? For Breakfast.... oh this sounds too good - i need to know more!


----------



## misspriss

AtomicPink said:


> Bacon? Everyday? For Breakfast.... oh this sounds too good - i need to know more!

No bread, no sugar, nothing with flour in it, no cakes, no cookies, limited potatoes and starch veggies, no pasta....No pancakes no cereal no oatmeal, etc...very restrictive for me!


----------



## AP

misspriss said:


> AtomicPink said:
> 
> 
> Bacon? Everyday? For Breakfast.... oh this sounds too good - i need to know more!
> 
> No bread, no sugar, nothing with flour in it, no cakes, no cookies, limited potatoes and starch veggies, no pasta....No pancakes no cereal no oatmeal, etc...very restrictive for me!Click to expand...

Ah thats a BIG catch!


----------



## messica

We do a combination of paleo and just clean eating in general, basically trying to follow the basis of:
Could we grow this ourselves? and
Can we identify exactly what's in this?
We are not by any means strict as we do eat fruit and some healthy whole grains (as well as a couple of cheats a week like if we go out to eat, have birthday cake at a party or something like that.

Breakfast looks something like:
Eggs with peppers, onions and mushrooms
Steel cut oats with flax, dried fruit and sweetened with agave -or-
Crepes/pancakes (which with particular flours so you can maintain in the spirit of paleo)

Lunch:
Poultry or fish with a piece of fruit and any veg (usually raw, green beans, peas, cucumbers, broccoli, cauliflower or cooked squash, zucchini, cabbage etc or any combination and as much as we want)

Dinner:
Poultry, fish or beef, again with any veg and something like whole grain pasta, quinoa, wild rice etc.


Snacks are fruit, veg, nuts or healthy whole grains (usually raw in form, or homemade kind bars, granola etc)


If you're invested you can find loads of paleo/clean eating recipes (hello Pinterest!) so you can still keep eating the foods you love, but in the healthier forms (like instead of enriched refined bleached flour pasta - you can use spaghetti or zucchini squash to make your noodles and they taste virtually the same).



****I have yet to meet ANYONE who follows a strict paleo diet. It isn't as restrictive as you think and actually includes a percentage variation depending on dedicated you are. I'd venture to say most enthusiasts are 80/20's or at a stretch 90/10's. So 80% on, 20% variation :)


----------



## misspriss

AtomicPink said:


> misspriss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AtomicPink said:
> 
> 
> Bacon? Everyday? For Breakfast.... oh this sounds too good - i need to know more!
> 
> No bread, no sugar, nothing with flour in it, no cakes, no cookies, limited potatoes and starch veggies, no pasta....No pancakes no cereal no oatmeal, etc...very restrictive for me!Click to expand...
> 
> Ah thats a BIG catch!Click to expand...

Yep, but lots of people do great on it and love it. And the weight just FELL off (EBF might have helped too...)


----------



## ILoveShoes

I'm paleo too. It's Ace! I eat loads of eggs, meat, fish, chicken, veg, salad and nuts.
I've just (this week) started adding a few more carbs in - mainly sweet potatoes and brown rice - works for me :) xx


----------



## Wiggler

I'm on keto which is similar but less carbs, I love it.


----------



## tammym1974

> ****I have yet to meet ANYONE who follows a strict paleo diet. It isn't as restrictive as you think and actually includes a percentage variation depending on dedicated you are. I'd venture to say most enthusiasts are 80/20's or at a stretch 90/10's. So 80% on, 20% variation

This! So true!


Hubs and I are on a Paleo-ish diet. You have to find a balance of clean foods that work for you. If you cut out the crap and eat REAL foods you're going to succeed. It can be as strict as you want it to be.

We have cheat meals (it would completely suck if we didn't) but those are the exception and not the rule. 

I really love Paleo and have had awesome results. Good luck with whatever you decide.


----------



## lucy1

I eat a lot of paleo type foods. :thumbup:

Think I'm currently going through a MC and I'm planning on going 100% paleo if I get it confirmed because I've heard great things about fertility etc plus...who can say it isn't healthy? An abundance of fresh produce, no chemicals, no processed foods.

I don't find it that restrictive and if you google there are tons upon tons of amazing recipes to try out.


----------



## misspriss

I'm glad you don't find it restrictive Lucy, and I really hope it isn't a MC :hugs:

I had a MC in June, which is why I started eating healthier, trying to lose weight, and taking my vitamins. I think my body is still kind of depleted from my pregnancy, illness, surgery, and then subsequent extended breastfeeding.


----------



## campn

I did Whole30 in June and it helped me lose a few pounds combined with exercise, I did cheat a little and I think I binged on lots of nuts and clarified butter so maybe I could have lost more if I was more careful? 

BUT, I think for me the BIGGEST improvement was mood and brain functions, I wasn't as tired, foggy minded, or moody. I felt happier and energetic! I actually am considering going for second round of Whole30 in August! I really want to do even better than my June round!

Whole30 is like paleo but actually more strict for example paleo allows raw honey, while Whole30 doesn't allow any sugar, only sweetness you'll get is from coconut sugar (which I switched to until forever!) or fruits.


----------



## Eidson23

We do a combination also. One thing I can suggest whether you're paleo or not, are these spices I found! This guy grinds all of his fresh organic spices from scratch, pours them, labels them, all himself. We ended up buying all the spices (which are huge btw) and his Paleo cook book. In case you're interested, it's called Flavor God. I literally put it on everything lol.


----------

